# Virgin Media sucks!



## ukbeast (Jan 17, 2011)

I have Virgin Media Internet the 10MB one and I only get 4MB everyday.
also the Internet goes off-line certain times at night.

Rang them up, configured the router and I get the speeds and poor connectivity.

I going to switch to plus net maybe.


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2011)

It won't be any better. The issue is where you live, 4MB is actually average speed for the UK. 10MB is the absolute maximum, you should learn to read.

Until your area allows fibre optic broadband, you're stuck. Only option for you is moving.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 17, 2011)

Man, kids these days complain about having some nice things.

Hell, I'm still lucky to get 1.5MB at home, 1MB at college.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, well I lived in Gibraltar for 2 years and had no problems with ADSL.
So I was used to having a fast network.


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2011)

Then do some research before you whine about it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Man, kids these days complain about having some nice things.
> 
> Hell, I'm still lucky to get 1.5MB at home, 1MB at college.


 What?

Sorry I couldn't hear you over my 58 Mb/s wireless connection. 

inb4 someone with a faster connection taunts me.


----------



## Aden (Jan 17, 2011)

ITT: People don't know the difference between MB and Mb
again


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2011)

Aden said:


> ITT: People don't know the difference between MB and Mb
> again


 I am sorry, Aden. I thought it was Mb, but I got caught up because everyone else used MB. :C


----------



## Hir (Jan 17, 2011)

i know the difference, I was just attempting to speak in idiot C:

OP is referring to megabits probably. if he's on 4 megaBYTES, he has nothing to complain about


----------



## Runefox (Jan 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Sorry I couldn't hear you over my 58 Mb/s wireless connection.



58Mb/s _wireless_? What, are you on WiMAX or something?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2011)

Virgin _everything_ sucks.
Except olive oil.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 17, 2011)

Runefox said:


> 58Mb/s _wireless_? What, are you on WiMAX or something?


 University internet. I don't know what it actually is; I just know what speed it says.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> University internet. I don't know what it actually is; I just know what speed it says.



Uhh... When the wireless network says '54mbps' that's only how fast the actual network connection is.  Much as how my wired connection is 100mbps, but that's not how fast my internet is, just how fast my local network is.  More over, 54mbps Wifi, the 54mbps the 'raw data rate', when it comes to actually transfering data it can't do much better than 20mbps in ideal circumstances... And probably a lot less in a concrete building with lots of other users around you.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> University internet. I don't know what it actually is; I just know what speed it says.


 
While your university's internet is probably very fast, I'm pretty sure you're talking about what Ashes said - 54Mb/s wifi, or 802.11g. This is in contrast with using an ethernet cable, which generally guarantees anywhere between 10Mb/s through to 1000Mb/s - With 100Mb/s being most common today and 1000Mb/s not uncommon. Your wireless speed should be taken with a grain of salt, too - Unless your wireless adapter and your access point both use MIMO, you're getting around 20Mb/s at most in any direction due to antenna mode-switching (MIMO uses dedicated antennae for send/receive, whereas normal wifi only uses one antenna) and general overhead, particularly if encryption is enabled.

This struggling-to-hold-in-a-giggle-fit-while-preventing-future-embarrassment-for-you moment brought to you by Runefox - Runefox, the only fox with runes in stocks.


----------



## Carenath (Jan 17, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> It won't be any better. The issue is where you live, 4MB is actually average speed for the UK. 10MB is the absolute maximum, you should learn to read.
> 
> Until your area allows fibre optic broadband, you're stuck. Only option for you is moving.


 Not necessarily, Cable isn't distance-limited the same way ADSL is.
With Cable, the signal from the UBR to the NTE and back again, is amplified by the same amps that boost the TV signals going to everyone on the same run.
With ADSL, the signal from the DSLAM at the exchange, isn't amplified and the limitations on distance come into effect.

And true that, if you can get Fibre-to-the-home (I think that's what the BT Infinity service is anyway), you'll get a service much closer to Verizon's FIOS.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 17, 2011)

Aden said:


> ITT: People don't know the difference between MB and Mb
> again


 
Shut up, I have enough trouble with MB and GB, let alone MB and Mb. >:C


----------



## BahrgeistSmile (Jan 27, 2011)

Do not go to PlusNet. 

Do NOT go to PlusNet.

They are really, really awful. There's not a person I know that's not had a problem with them and been without internet for awfully long periods, or internet that it practically unusable.

Now I personally have used 3 mobile broadband, Tiscali/TalkTalk and Virgin....and Virgin is probably the best I found, though my problem now at my Uni house being thier traffic management which means that the gamers in my house take all the bandwidth so I can hardly use the net, or they use up too much and get the whole connection throttled. They're rather draconian with thier policy.


----------

